# neoprene printing???



## peppapig134 (Jul 4, 2011)

hi can anyone give me any advice on printing onto neoprene please? i know you have to have a polyester/nylon coating on it for it to sublimate. how can you print photo images onto it? how can you print colours onto black neoprene? any info would be helpful thankyou, tez in the uk.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Neoprene printes really well although you can not print on black. Most neoprene comes with the option for a nylon backing in many colors including white which again is perfect of dye sublimation. One of the places we get bulk neoprene is 

Neoprene Fabric, Sheets and Neoprene Rubber


----------



## peppapig134 (Jul 4, 2011)

apparently u can print on black with this wow paper ive heard about, have u tried it mate?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ditto Riderz post. Dye sublimation is generally for light fabrics. You can not dye sub black fabric, but you can take white neoprene, and create your design with a black background which will give you the look you are after


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

peppapig134 said:


> apparently u can print on black with this wow paper ive heard about, have u tried it mate?


Unless I am thinking of the wrong product WOW is not dye sublimation


----------



## peppapig134 (Jul 4, 2011)

its a paper made by the magic touch, u can print onto any dark fabric with it apparently but its quite expensive, take a look The Magic Touch (GB) Ltd - Transfer Paper - TTC Textile, CPM, OBM, DCT, WoW7.2 Professional im goin down for a demo next week so will let u know.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

peppapig134 said:


> its a paper made by the magic touch, u can print onto any dark fabric with it apparently but its quite expensive, take a look The Magic Touch (GB) Ltd - Transfer Paper - TTC Textile, CPM, OBM, DCT, WoW7.2 Professional im goin down for a demo next week so will let u know.


That is what I was thinking of and that is not dye sublimation paper. Your original post was in the dye sublimation section which is why you received answers pertaining to dye sublimation. WOW is a laser transfer paper. Many threads on it here just use the search feature at the top of the page and you should find several.


----------



## peppapig134 (Jul 4, 2011)

oh so i would have to use a laser printer then? so basically i need 2 printers? 1 for dye sub and 1 for wow?


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

peppapig134 said:


> oh so i would have to use a laser printer then? so basically i need 2 printers? 1 for dye sub and 1 for wow?


That's right.


----------



## peppapig134 (Jul 4, 2011)

thanks that is 1 thing cleared up now heres another lol do u know if using a transfer paper like wow in a laser printer like oki would work on neoprene?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

On their site it states that the wow paper works on neoprene, I can't see why it would not work with an OKI but a sure way to find out is to visit that link you posted, contact them and ask what printers the paper works best with.


----------



## peppapig134 (Jul 4, 2011)

thanks mate, u see i was under the impression that their oki printer was a sublimation printer but it isnt is it, an oki is a laser printer, so now im thinking i dont really need to use sublimation now! if an oki laser printer will print onto neoprene why would i use sublimation? blimey my minds boggled lol


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

veedub3 said:


> On their site it states that the wow paper works on neoprene, I can't see why it would not work with an OKI but a sure way to find out is to visit that link you posted, contact them and ask what printers the paper works best with.


I believe they sell and promote Okidata printers on their site for use with their products.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

peppapig134 said:


> thanks mate, u see i was under the impression that their oki printer was a sublimation printer but it isnt is it, an oki is a laser printer, so now im thinking i dont really need to use sublimation now! if an oki laser printer will print onto neoprene why would i use sublimation? blimey my minds boggled lol


 There is a section in TSF for laser heat transfer papers and printers. This is where your post would get the best responses. I have an Epson 4800 for sublimation, an Epson 1100 for Pigment transfers and an OKI 6600 for laser transfers. The quality of the WOW on black is really good but so expensive ($5.00 for an 81/2 X11 sheet) that I don't use it. I figured if I cut a sheet in forths then I could do a full color left chest logo on a black shirt for reasonable price but that opportunity has not come up.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

You can easily dye sub onto black - you just won't be able to see the print.


----------



## peppapig134 (Jul 4, 2011)

lmao now thats funny!


----------



## blueboy12 (12 mo ago)

Anyone know any neoprene suppliers in the UK/ Europe with a low MOQ?


----------

